# Advice Sought to Keep Campy 9 Speed Going



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi. This is my first post on the Campy forum, so please cut me some slack. 

I switched over from MTBs to road bikes a year ago. Got introduced to Campy via a Bianchi San Remo, a 2003 touring bike which runs a 9 speed mix of Mirage and Veloce. Love the timeless design, streamlined brifters, and the click-thunk positive gear changes where you *know* you just changed gear. So consider me initiated into the Cult of Campy. 

As the components start to wear out, I want to replace/upgrade them with Campy parts that meet these criteria: 
- I want to continue to run a triple chain ring
- I want Campy components that are durable, easily serviced, parts easily available for some time to come 
- No special internals that are hard to find / expensive to replace and just finicky to live wtih
- Satin silver finish to match a retro-ish steel frame
- FD should have micro ratcheting so I can run a non-Campy triple, if needed
- Looking for some value for money so will avoid Super Record and Record
- Happy to mix and match between groupsets

So my primary question to the high priests of the Cult of Campy is: which 9 speed groupsets from what years should I consider to achieve all of the above?

Wikipedia says the Campy 9 speed groupset hierarchy is something like: SR > Record > Chorus > Athena > Centaur > Veloce > Mirage > Xenon 

But it doesn't say which ones offered a triple chain ring. It's not clear which years they were produced - Campy seems to drop lines then re-introduces them later on with different functionality. There are also references to "old 9 speed" vs "new 9 speed". I think there are some groupsets certain years should I avoid? I read something about an Escape mechanism from around 2006 to ... (?) where the FD brifter doesn't micro ratchet...

Anyway, this is all kinda confusing and campyonly.com isn't helping, that's why am posting here.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

You should avoid 9 speed groups in general, since they are pretty much dead. 9 speed RDs that are 2001 or newer at least have the same actuation ratio as newer 10 speed, so they could be used with 10 speed. The newer RDs can be recognixed since they don't have a "B" screw in the traditional location, bearing against the back of the dropout - it's hidden under the main pivot.

To use a triple, you need a medium or long cage RD. Any 10 speed crank will work with Campy.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

9-spd chains & cassettes are still cheap, but not so much the levers. It's up to you as to whether to try and keep the 9-spd going or migrate to 10.

For under $200 you can buy 2006 new 10 spd Centaur levers, cassette, and basic 10 spd chain which will work if your RD is as C-40 says. The left lever will work with a triple. The ones to avoid are the 2007-8 QS Centaurs which are escape mech.

My advice would be to scrap the crank and go compact.


----------



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. 

Isn't 10 speed dead too now that 11 speed is here? Just trying to understand the reasons why it's more worth it to keep 10 speed going than 9 speed (aside from the extra cog of course); are 10 speed parts generally cheaper or more of them were produced therefore easily available? Or maybe the stuff just worked better?

Re the Campy trickle down effect, would 10 speed Centaur have the goodness of 9 speed Chorus?

Might stick with triples till the hills in my area get flatter :lol:


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

9 speed came out in 1997 and 10 speed followed in 2000, so it was not made for very long. 

10 speed Centaur will have all of the function of 9 speed Chorus.

You better act fast, though. Centaur/Veloce 10 ultrashift is no longer made and supplies will be sold quickly.


----------



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the useful info :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

10-spd will continue for a while I hope. What C-40 means is that the functionality of the Centaur/Veloce levers is being reduced for 2011. I checked a couple of weeks ago and both Total and Shiny had 2010 Centaur in stock.

I'm not an expert in 11 speed. I'm guessing that if you want to make the switch, there will be more parts to change out.


----------

